# Lesion of the left tonsillar pillar



## kgerard

I'm looking for the correct CPT to use for an excision of a cyctic inflammatory lesion of the left tonsillar pillar. I have a feeling I well need to use an unlisted code. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jackjones62

I would use CPT 42808, excision or destruction of lesion of pharynx, any method; the tonsils are part of the pharyngeal anatomy.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## kgerard

Thanks for you help.


----------

